
Seven Problems in Christianity That Killed My Faith - rcazangi
https://medium.com/@joeomundson/seven-problems-in-christianity-that-killed-my-faith-2adc20d02283
======
dm319
Similarly brought up in a religious environment. I struggled with all these
paradoxes as a kid. The hardest one for me was this idea that being 'good' and
'Christian' meant I wouldn't go to hell - and yet this was meant to be an
unselfish behaviour.

As I got older, my questions would have the usual retorts - that things are
more complicated than my simplistic questions. Maybe if I studied it I would
eventually understand. Also complicated rules and reasons to explain why we
believed in some bits of the bible and not others.

It equated to a form of double-think, and I see it in my intelligent
colleagues who are religious. They have distorted their understanding and
reasoning so much to accommodate a belief in the ethical values of their
religion.

I enjoy arguing about why homosexuality is wrong with a someone religious. The
rational/ethical arguments given by someone religious are so weak that they
eventually need to refer to the bible. It gets to the point where the final
argument is 'my religion says it's wrong, that is my belief - I just believe
it'. You would have thought that would prompt questions about how rational
their belief is...

